# help wiring a motor



## javier6866 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have 3 motor 240vac 2A 3 phase. What kind of fuses I need or if I need a circuit braker and I want to add a switch. What is the best/low cost to do this safe.

Thank you


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Call an electrician:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

